# Black & White Female Looking For A Home In Northamptonshire



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

We are looking for a home for 1 year old (approx) DaisyMai, she is black with a white underbelly, chest and long white socks. Loves people, very very friendly, nervous around other cats but not vicious, is getting used to our others so by the time she has reached her forever home we are hoping that she will be confident around them. She will be neutured.

She has recently had a litter of kittens and came to us after the kittens were all rehomed and the owner needed to move house and couldn't take her with them.

Please see our website for more information
http://caninoanimalrescue.yolasite.com/

Our cats are all free to a good home, however we do ask for a donaton of anything you can spare.

Many thanks


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2012)

Very pretty girl


----------



## Ang2 (Jun 15, 2012)

I think its absolutely wonderful that you only ask for a donation of what people can afford. Some rescues are asking up to £200 - not saying this is wrong (they deserve it) but most people will just go buy a kitten for £30, and so many rescues are unaffordable for a normal working family.


----------



## Britishshorthairbabies (Sep 12, 2012)

I am in northants and would like to donate some food for her. Pm were I can send or drop off? X


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Bless you all, thank you so much for you help, kind words, and support.
Daisymai's belly is beginning to look swollen, I am concerned that her kittens were taken away from her too early, or that she may be pregnant once again. A trip to the vets is in the pipeline for Miss Daisy and hopefully she's just putting on a bit of weight and we can get her neutered asap!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

bless her she is very beautiful.
if she is pregnant will she have the babies.
i live further afield than where you are but im also happy to make up a box of food, toys, blankets etc and post to you.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Bless you that is so kind of you.
It depends on what the vet says to whether she has the kittens, she has only recently had a litter when living with her previous owner. She is so tiny though I'm not sure if it would be a good idea, not a nice decision to make :nonod:

The postal address for C.A.R is as follows;
Canino Animal Rescue
39 Whitefield Road
Duston
Northampton
NN5 6SJ

Many thank again to everyone for your support and kindness
Lauren


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wish i could adopt her but i think 8 mainecoons would frighten her, hope she finds a lovely home though.
thankyou for posting the address, will start buying the food, toys etc tomorrow and send a box up.


----------



## auspiciousmind (Sep 2, 2012)

Wish I lived closer 
Romeo and Daisy would make a great couple I think!


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Daisy Mai has just been admitted to the vets to be spayed asap as it is believed she is pregnant again  (the "incident" only happened a week before we picked her up, she is in very early stages)

The vet told us that she is probably not even 1 yet as she still has her baby teeth  so heartbreaking, we love DaisyMaisy!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

poor Daisy Mai. i hope the operation goes well for her.
Although i dont agree with neutering pregnant cats, she is only a baby and she shouldnt even have had one litter, let alone be pregnant again.
sometimes you have to put a young cat before kittens.

Does the vet charge more for this operation for rescue's, i know my vet does.
If there is any help i can be, please let me know.
im currently making up her box of toys etc so will place a heat pad in for her.
poor poor girl, my thoughts are with Daisy Mai. xx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Bless you, thanks so much for your support. I don't really like the thought of neuturing pregnant cats either, but it was too dangerous for her to have another litter  the poor girl, she's so sweet.
I used Vets 4 Pets and they have been very helpful with costs and have provided a discount scheme for the rescues I take in, I have been very fortunate.
I can't believe how kind everyone has been and how much support has been given.

From the bottom of my heart, thank you all so so much.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

do you take cash bank transfer donations.
i would really like to help Daisy Mai, she is adorable. i have spent most of the day thinking about her.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Bless you, that is so kind, I do take bank transfers if you were sure, thats very sweet of you. If you go on http://caninoanimalrescue.yolasite.com/ our paypal details are on there, we also have an online shop.

Many, many thanks again

Lauren


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i cant do paypal. 
i would love to pay for Daisy Mai's operation to help. sadly can only do cash bank transfer.
could you pm me or i can do a postal order.
Big hugs to Daisy Mai and i shouldnt have looked at the website, i have fallen in love with all the cats. will have to make sure i put extra xmas gifts in the box now. x


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

That is so kind of you, I can take postal orders, any donation would be brilliant, but I don't expect so much from you! Bless you, thank you so so much!
I'm sure if you pop a note with your address on DaisyMai would love to send you a thankyou card to let you know how she is doing  x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

to be honest and i know you dont expect this but i would like to pay for the whole operation.
i think you are fantastic for helping Daisy Mai and you didnt have an easy decision to make with having her neutered. i really praise you for this which is why i want to help.
must admit a photo would be cool, then i can put it on the wall.
postal order it is then, tell me who to make out and i will post tomorrow.
i really hope she finds a wonderful home as they will be a very lucky owner.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Bless you that is so so kind of you, I can't believe it! To be honest, Vets 4 Pets gave me a very good discount and instead of it costing me somewhere in the £40-£50 range they only charged me £28, they have been very helpful and I really reccommend them to anyone, they are really looking after C.A.R and our rescues!
You can make it payable to Lauren Canino if thats ok (any donation we receive is an amazing help!)
Thank you again, that is so so kind


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

£28 wow your vet is good to the rescue. I thought it would have been much more as i paid £98 for my queen to be neutered and she wasnt pregnant.
Thankou for the details, consider postal order in the post today, dont go wasting rescue funds on printer ink for a photo, if i enclose my email address maybe you could email me a photo and i can print myself....im all for saving rare funds.
I will also send the parcel next week but will let you know before i send it.


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Daisy is home & is recovering very well, she is bright eyed, busy tailed and is running around manically, I have just taken a quick break from trying to keep her calm and on her heat pad (on MY bed!!!) to give you an update 

Thanks again


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

glad Daisy is home safe after her operation.
posted to you today, i havent given my address but i have done a get well Daisy card for her with a little present.
this is not the box of xmas gifts though, i will post that next week, this is just for Daisy. i hope she likes it.
get well Daisy, thinking of you all day and night....much to the disgust of my baby mainecoons. xxx
oh yes, posted a little prezzie for you also but make sure daisy doesnt eat them lol. xx


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Bless you thank you so so much for that, it was very sweet of you, will send you a picture of Daisy with her gifts when they are here. I can't thank you enough!
She had her post-op check today and is doing really really well, no more babies for Daisy! I have had two people interested in rehoming her but unfortunately one was unsuitable and one hasn't followed up 
She'll be a fantastic addition to any household, hopefully it won't be too much longer.
Lauren x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for the update on Daisy, glad she is recovering well from her operation.
She will find a wonderful home soon im sure, shame i cant have her but my girl doesnt like herself let alone her sister today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2012)

bumpng this


----------



## CaninoAnimalRescue (Oct 8, 2012)

Just a quick update, Daisy is meeting her potential new owner on Sunday! Since her operation she has become the naughty, destructive little kitten she should have been all along, I am so excited for her!

On a bit of an unrelated note, does anyone have any tips on how to rehome older cats, as I have two gorgeous elderly's (one with me, one with foster "parents) but everyone just seems to want kittens :crying:!

Thank you all so much from me, and Daisy!


----------

